# LMGT4 or TE37SL



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Wanted must be mint. 18x9.5 et 22 in TE37SL or 18x9.5 et12 in LMGT4


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

JDM distro have these:









RAYS VOLK RACING TE37 OG - JDMDistro - Buy JDM Parts Online Worldwide Shipping


RAYS VOLK RACING TE37 OG Sizes: 18×9.5 Offset +12 PCD: 5×114.3 Original TE37 refinished in Matte Black & Red with new red decals. Forged monoblock construction. GTR Face, perfect for Skyline GTR. Conditioned as pictured. Tires not included.




www.jdmdistro.com













RAYS VOLK RACING TE37 OG BRONZE - JDMDistro - Buy JDM Parts Online Worldwide Shipping


RAYS VOLK RACING TE37 OG BRONZE Front: 18×9.5 Offset +22 Rear: 18×9.5 Offset +12 PCD: 5×114.3 Forged monoblock construction. Original anodised Bronze finish. Nice deep concaved faces. Perfect GTR sizes, very rare fitment! Tires not included. One wheel damaged, not holding air where tape marking...




www.jdmdistro.com













NISMO LMGT4 - JDMDistro - Buy JDM Parts Online Worldwide Shipping


NISMO LM-GT4 GTR Specification Nismo LMGT4. Top level refinishing by MA Service in Japan in this incredible red colour with machined details. Size: 18×9.5 Offset +12 PCD: 5×114.3 Forged monoblock construction. Gloss Red finish with machined details. Skyline GTR specification. Condition as...




www.jdmdistro.com


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am thinking of selling my existing LMGT4s as I bought a new set. They are mint, I just wanted the embossed wheels whereas my existing ones are stickered. I'd need to think about price though.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Let me know also what size are they?


----------

